# Best "man"-dog for the job?



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

What say you guys. Which breed of dog fits the job of blood spoor tracker dog the best? I want to train my own tracking dog but don't know where to start. This will be a working dog but will have to fit in with my family and other pets. I am thinking a Jack Russell with corse coat, but are not convinced that it is 100% the right dog for the job. Is there another option, and would a female dog do the job as well as a male dog?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

I've got the ultimate tracking dog. Rigby is a Jack Russell X Ridgeback and took to tracking like a duck to water. He's about the same size as a staffie but looks exactly like a ridgeback. Ridge and all!:wink:

A JR is a brilliant dog for tracking and has the heart of a lion which is sometimes their own downfall.

Other breeds to look at are:

1. Basenji
2. Ridgeback
3. GSP
4. Fox Terrier
5. Blue tick
6. Beagle

Training a dog to track is quite easy but be sure to get a dog that has it in his/ her blood. Both parents must be working dogs and you have to take the dog to obedience school for a long time. You also have to keep the dog practicing and honing his skills constantly.

The wife might have a problem as your tracking dog will become your best buddy and accompany you everywhere you go.
It's a moer of a commitment to raise and train a tracking dog. Just ask my girlfriend.:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> It's a moer of a commitment to raise and train a tracking dog. Just ask my girlfriend.:wink:


Ja ek weet wat jy bedoel. Heidi leer maar ook stadig:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Ja ek weet wat jy bedoel. Heidi leer maar ook stadig:wink:


 Did she learn you to wag with the tail ?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here in Germany is definitely the best dog the " Hannoversche Schweißhund ".

View attachment 406114


Here we have around 500 years tradition to hunt with a dog and follow the blood spoor.
In my oppinion the Jack Russel is a crowd dog to hound the fox or boar out of the thick bushes. For a seriously blood spoor dog is the J.R. to nervously and playfully.
Best choices in S.A. is the Rhodesian Ridgeback, but this is a lot of work to training him and you must begin with a pup.


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

The dog of choice here is the wirehaired dachshund. I've used my GSP successfully but he moves very fast. A drahthaar is very good also.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Frank,

You're 100% correct about teaching a ridgeback from the time he's a pup.
Another thing to remember about them, is that they only have 1 owner and come hell or high water they will only listen to their chosen boss.
They have the most fantastic nature and a decent ridgeback from good working stock will cost you anywhere from 4 to 6 thousand rand for a pup.

They're worth every single cent and a whole lot more.:wink:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd go with the JR. They are really starting to make a big name for themselves as tracking dogs. You can also take them everywhere unlike with larger dogs.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Simon,

I've got 3 trackers of which 2 are JR's. The ridgeback can track off the leash but those other two idiots have to be restrained. They are far too brave for their size and will attack a lion without a second thought.

They track well but not as well as a propper hound does.:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> Frank,
> 
> You're 100% correct about teaching a ridgeback from the time he's a pup.
> Another thing to remember about them, is that they only have 1 owner and come hell or high water they will only listen to their chosen boss.
> ...


Craig,

Since I was knee high my grandfather bred Great Dane, the character of this dogs is the same like the ridgeback, they have one baas and protect the rest of the familie. As my grandfather are gone I carry on the tradition more than 20 years, but as the last male dog pass away my hard was broken and I swore by god to have never ever a dog. 
Here in Germany I got for one pup 1000 € because my genealogical tree was first class. But more from this story at the fire by a double tee with rum !

My friend Sven from Swellendam have two Ridgebacks, they are fantastic dogs, the black maid give to them every morning the food. But if my friend is not in house the maid can not come in the house.
Oddly enough I can come and go like I want, although I stay only one time per year there. Some times they come into my bed at night and leave in the early morning. I can play with them like Sven, pull the tail, stretch the knatters and so on and so on, they never tried to bit me.

If my dream will come through and I emigrate to South Afrika I buy directly a pup and learn him to search the track.
Only for this kind of dogs I will break my swear and start a new beginning.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Frank,

I know exactly how you feel.

I'll never get another dog after Rigby. We have a very, very special relationship and understand eachother completely.:wink:

Rigby's medical bills since I got him three years ago, are over R30 000.00 and I'll gladly spend another R 30 000.00 on him. He's been poisoned, had to have his dermoid sinus tract removed (Common Ridgeback problem) etc etc etc.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

This is probably the best most loving dog I have ever owned. Simba listens to every body in my household and loves every body equally. But I have seen him take a disliking to a dude that works for me the other day. 

I should have thought him to track, I am quite sure he would retrieve an Impala like other dogs would a sticks:wink: And Frank he will happily let you sleep next to him, do you know the guy sitting next to me? He knows Markus, and is a great old friend of Phillip and Benito.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry Bossie, can not say yes. Was he 2000 in Thabazimbie or in Biersdorf ?

Lekker massive hond, I believe that Simba is able to retrieve a impala like other dogs a stick. Seems after my departure you hear new rumors from a dog and a man:wink:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

This is my little JR. Her name is Poppy.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> This is my little JR. Her name is Poppy.


Beautiful little critter. Can she track?


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> Beautiful little critter. Can she track?


She is rather focussed on her toys. She can find them anywhere! The only problem with her is she only wants to play so when we walk with her in the veld she picks up all that a stick is............ My other JR has a exceptional hunting instinct. I'll be teaching her soon.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> This is my little JR. Her name is Poppy.


Nice JR, this is a excellent photo !!
I like this small jumping devils with the lion heart.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Drenalin,

Train them both but seperately. That way they'll work as a team in the veld.

Start as follows:

1. Buy soup bones, a long lead (about 5 to 10m), some tin foil or toilet paper and take the JR to a big veld.
2. Keep the JR in the car.
3. Rub one of the bones under your shoe and start walking into the veld.
4. Every few meters, rub the bone against some grass and mark the place with the tin foil or white gold.
5. Keep doing this for about 50m and try not to walk in a straight line.
6. Put the bone down after 50m and walk away from the spot without crossing your spoor. Usually in a wide arc so you end up about 50m above or below the point from wher you started.
7. Remove the JR from the car with her lead and let her smell the spot where you first rubbed the bone.
8. Keeping her on a loose lead, let her do what comes naturally.
9. Finding the bone is her reward. Praise her a lot when she does it right.

Don't worry if she's a little off the exact line you walked. It's known as wind scenting and she'll pick up the scent slightly down wind from the actual spoor.:wink:

Keep doing this until she can track a soup bone for a km. Then start her off on a little blood and repeat the whole process again.

Remember. A good tracking dog needs about a year and a half of training and constant practice.:wink:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Craig! Good luck for Zambia!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Pleasure boet! Thanks!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Aren't you supposed to be on your way to Zambia????????????????????????????????????

By the way I have an all expense paid hunt this weekend and I can shoot ANYTHING that I want.......mwha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Aren't you supposed to be on your way to Zambia????????????????????????????????????
> 
> By the way I have an all expense paid hunt this weekend and I can shoot ANYTHING that I want.......mwha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


Lucky bugger. :darkbeer: It is your own fault if you don't shoot a 53+'' Kudu then:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I leave tonight!

Why settle for a kudu? Does this farm have Buff?:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I read a lot and spoke to a lot of people in the last few day about blood tracking dogs, and the logical choice for me is a Wirehair Dachshund. Only problem, I can't find any of them in South Africa. 

Second choice, after a lot of calls and research a Beagle. I have an appointment with somebody at Harties this weekend to go look at 2 six week old female pups. It is amazing how difficult it is to find a dog when you want one.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

Don't rush this process! Make sure that you are getting a dog from working stock and ask the breeder to demonstrate the parents tracking ability.
If they refuse, DON'T BUY A PUP!
Otherwise you'll end up with just another dog at home and you'll have to track yourself. 

Beagles are good dogs:

1. They are brilliant with children
2. They can track a flying bird over concrete with that nose.
3. You know where they are with that BOUOOO, BOUOOO moan of theirs while they're on the spoor.

Also try to look at a Blue Tick if you can find them. It's a propper scent hound and if someone has them there's a 99% chance that they are working their dogs. 

Worsies always end up with back problem later in life and they'll usually out live you.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

ASG said:


> I leave tonight!
> 
> Why settle for a kudu? Does this farm have Buff?:wink:


Yip they do at R250 000 a pop.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Aren't you supposed to be on your way to Zambia????????????????????????????????????
> 
> By the way I have an all expense paid hunt this weekend and I can shoot ANYTHING that I want.......mwha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


So Buff don't fall under ANYTHING then?

Oh well, a Sable or Roan is just as good?:tongue: 

BTW: How do you organize an all expenses paid hunting trip? Hell...I still have to pay for my own ticket, hotel, dip & ship, tips, bribes and booze.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> I read a lot and spoke to a lot of people in the last few day about blood tracking dogs, and the logical choice for me is a Wirehair Dachshund. Only problem, I can't find any of them in South Africa.


Bossie,

Do you mean this kind of dog ?

View attachment 407285


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Bossie,
> 
> Do you mean this kind of dog ?
> 
> View attachment 407285


Those are the ones Frank. They are serious tracking dogs, I know some people won't think that but they are. Please don't tell me it's yours.:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Bossie,
> 
> Don't rush this process! Make sure that you are getting a dog from working stock and ask the breeder to demonstrate the parents tracking ability.
> If they refuse, DON'T BUY A PUP!
> ...


I agree Craig, thanks. I excluded the GSP's, BT's, DD's etc purely because of there size. I want a smallish dog that can pop in and out my car, play with the kids, sit in a hide with me etc. This is why I opted for the JR, Weirdhair Dachshund, Beagle or Basset. I also want to train them on a leash, and don't want to fight with a big tractor through small knob-thorn veldt.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

I'm sure Frank will be able to get you one of those cuties in Germany.
Hell...he can even bring it with him in August. 

If the paperwork is in order there is no problem flying dogs around the world.

A client of mine lives here for 6 months and in the US for 6 months. 
Gunner goes where he goes and is quite a jetsetter already.

Normal worsies are also a hunting breed. They were bred for hunting rabbits and small game so they can follow them down the hole.

Please don't underestimate the tracking abilities of a short leg JR. They are hyper intelligent and learn quicker than most other dogs. They also won't bail on you if a buff decides he wants to pulverise you into a pizza topping or a leopard wants to scratch you.

I understand the big dog thing but once you see a good Blue Tick track......
ou boet, it will blow your mind! 
They are literally born to track and require almost no training at all. A puppy can find your favourite slippers no matter where you hide them.:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Those are the ones Frank. They are serious tracking dogs, I know some people won't think that but they are. Please don't tell me it's yours.:wink:


No Bossie, as I said, never ever a own dog.
But to get here this kind of a dog is not a problem. This is a typical hunting dog here in Germany. The hunters use this to hustle foxes and badgers ( dachse ) out of his ground hole / cave.
I am not sure if it is so easy like ASG said to get one of this small bugger along. But this is not the first class of our tracking dogs here in Germany, we have better dogs here for this job.

Let me do some phone calls *;-)*


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

So Bossie, it is not a problem to take a pup along with my fly, I must pay 20€ extra and that are peanuts.
The time for pups is also good because the female get her babys in April. Now is the time if the pups get the last inoculations. The price what the breeder want for a good pup is between 500 to 600 €, but this is the price for a pup with a first class hunter genealogical from the second German Chairman of dachs hound breeders.
Currently here is a female ( with a bit shorter hair, maybe better for you weather in S.A. ) and a male, both are 9 weeks old and with very good hunting parents.
In my opinion a lot of money for so a woerst on legs.:wink:
All what I must know is the import regulation from S.A.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here more information of the German blood spoor examination for dogs.

On a distance from 1200 meter inclusive 5 wounded beds the assayer made a blood spoor from 1/4 liter deer/ rabbit blood by every weather conditions like rain,snow and so on. After every wound bed the spoor change to right or left.
Examination 1 is for the dog to find the spoor after 20 hours ( a good dog do this in around 12 to 20 minutes )
Examination 2 is the same after 40 hours ( a good dog need around 20 to 30 minutes for this job )


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

ASG said:


> So Buff don't fall under ANYTHING then?
> 
> Oh well, a Sable or Roan is just as good?:tongue:
> 
> BTW: How do you organize an all expenses paid hunting trip? Hell...I still have to pay for my own ticket, hotel, dip & ship, tips, bribes and booze.


I can shoot anything as long as I stay within the R50 000 budget. iam being sponsored by a sub contractor of mine. I have given him R3.5m work since Nov last year. 

The only problem is I only have 2 days to hunt.......... We will be hunting at La Pumba Safaries close to Naboomspruit. Have never been there so it will be interresting to see what it's like.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

@ Drenalinjunkie

Good to hear that you business is running. My advice, one shot at a expensive animal is not so funny like 4 shoots at 4 different common animals. 4 times hunting fever is better than one time.:wink:

@ Bossie

After some phone calls with dog specialists I got the advice to take a look at a German Jagdterrier. This is a better choice for S.A. area with rocky fields, bushes and high temperatures. This kind of dog is very good for tracking, rousing and clutching. Also this dog have no afraid to predators.

Here some pictures of three different male dogs

View attachment 407574


View attachment 407575


View attachment 407576


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah, Deutscher Jagdterrier.
Good choice - way to go.
Gustav, a friend of mine and PH in Namibia had one - named Axel (German name).
Very fine and also an incredible dog.

Here you can find some details:
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/germanhuntterrier.htm

Have attached some pics.

















Unfortunately Axel died last year - lost the fight against a wounded Gemsbok.
Very sad.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

nimrod-100 said:


> Yeah, Deutscher Jagdterrier.
> Good choice - way to go.
> Gustav, a friend of mine and PH in Namibia had one - named Axel (German name).
> Very fine and also an incredible dog.
> ...


That is why I want to track with a dog on the leach. They become family in my house.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> @ Drenalinjunkie
> 
> Good to hear that you business is running. My advice, one shot at a expensive animal is not so funny like 4 shoots at 4 different common animals. 4 times hunting fever is better than one time.:wink:
> 
> ...


Is a beauty Frank and Frank. Did a quick search, also not available here by us. 

I am going to Gauteng tomorrow with my Friend and hunting companion Leon. Our wife's gave us permission to go and look at some *****es at Hartebeespoort dam. I am going to go to bed early tonight so I can get up early. I am very excited.:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

*Good Luck * 

Bossie I hope you and Leon have a lot of successes at Hartebeest dam.
Please make some pictures from the blinds & animals. I heard a lot of this farm.

I hope your babalas is not so big in the morning:wink:

Bossie, if you are not in hurry with a dog, we can make a solid plan that you get a very good hunting dog.

P.S. a " deutscher Jagdterrier " is a rocket by hunting and need a strong hand. This kind of dog attack here in Germany the hogs and sometimes a hog ripped off the chest of the dog. I saw that the dog owner stitched the chest on his car hood and at the next hunt a week later this dog attack again a hog like nothing happened.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Karoojager said:


> *Good Luck *
> 
> Bossie I hope you and Leon have a lot of successes at Hartebeest dam.
> Please make some pictures from the blinds & animals. I heard a lot of this farm.
> ...


After what I saw yesterday I am even more impressed by the Jack Russels. I'm on my hunting trip at the moment. One of the rifle hunters wounded a blesbuck yesterday. They got the 2 JR in to track it. I could not believe how quickly they followed the spoor! They where literally running it! 

About 200m further we heard them barking and the wounded blesbuck comes running past us with the one hanging from its nose and the other hot on its heels! They took the blesbuck down 200m further! Remember this is 2 6kg dogs! The owner says they have not lost an animal yet! They even take on wounded gemsbok, BW, kudu, eland and everything else on the farm. I cannot tell you how impressed I was by them!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes, it is very awesome to see how many spunkiness this small critters have.
IMO, if you want a good hunting dog, you must invest a lot of time and patience to get a good one.


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey guys
See here this Video's... Tough guys













greetings Roland


----------

